# MMI firmware update. Yay or nay?



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

I'm going to the dealers to fix few things and for regular check up. I was thinking if I can request from them to update my MMI firmware, what would I get with it?
Are there any benefits that the MMI update will bring? Any visible/noticeable improvements?
Thanks


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I asked the same question a few months ago. I was told if I needed an update on the release as it left the factory there was no charge.

If I wanted the car to have the latest software it was £75. They didn't "know" what was on it as they said they only know versions and dates.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

moro anis said:


> I asked the same question a few months ago. I was told if I needed an update on the release as it left the factory there was no charge.
> 
> If I wanted the car to have the latest software it was £75. They didn't "know" what was on it as they said they only know versions and dates.


I dont expect that I will get new features like: being able to see what Audi drive mode is selected under my speedometer...etc.
But I was hopping that the update will speed up the booting time for the MMI once the car gets started. I swear the boot times are getting slower and slower as the car ages. 
Mine is 2015 TT.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

How come you can't see what drive select mode you are in on the VC. I had a 2015 TT S-Line until recently and I could? Also your boot time should not be getting slower, have you been back to the dealers to get the software checked out? Is your TT a 2014 or 2015 MY?

If a 2014 car it sounds like it could be one of the test/press launch cars. We got 6 of these TT's in our dealership after the press launch but the software was flashed out and a new, for sale version was put back on the ECU. Maybe your car slipped through the net or you have a release V1 MMI software still in. At the least your dealership should flash your ECU with a software update.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The drive mode in VC came as a MY change, so week 22/3/4/5 2015.
Generally Audi need a reason code to update the FW above whats presented on VAS and even when updating the MMI it wont activate any newer functions..

Audi could well be missing a trick - Software as a Service...incremental updates and an additional subscription charge.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

stumardy, yeah the car is 2015. Im positive about it. Its January 2015 build date (thats whats in my cars registration, VIN Audi information and what it says when I log in to MyAudi)

From my understanding there was a break off point in 2015 models. Where some 2015 models got new firmware and options. (I know people that have 2015 TTS or late 2015 regular TT with wireless charging in their phone box. I dont have it)

The car should not be a "test" build. Because it was a genuine company car. It was used by an actual Audi employee in Germany.

The booting up time seems long at times. Or maybe thats because I am sometimes eager to use it immediately and keep pressing the buttons. I dont know.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

stumardy said:


> How come you can't see what drive select mode you are in on the VC. I had a 2015 TT S-Line until recently and I could? Also your boot time should not be getting slower, have you been back to the dealers to get the software checked out? Is your TT a 2014 or 2015 MY?
> 
> If a 2014 car it sounds like it could be one of the test/press launch cars. We got 6 of these TT's in our dealership after the press launch but the software was flashed out and a new, for sale version was put back on the ECU. Maybe your car slipped through the net or you have a release V1 MMI software still in. At the least your dealership should flash your ECU with a software update.


Sounds like you know your stuff. I have attached 2 pictures with my firmware informations. If it helps.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

HI,

No you don't have a press release TT, but you have one of the 1st gen of the VC firmware. Are you S-Tronic?if so Audi should do you a upgrade for you as the DSG box requires a newer version now. If not then you might be able to pay Audi but you might have a 1st gen ECU/EProm unit which might not take a new version. Just to let you know the lowest version I have seen is 0229 so yours must of been a first 3 month version maybe?


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Oh also meant to say your TT would not be a test car.....test cars are locked away at the factory. I just meant maybe a press release version. If it's a red/plumb colour. If any other colour then not to worry at all!


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

stumardy said:


> Oh also meant to say your TT would not be a test car.....test cars are locked away at the factory. I just meant maybe a press release version. If it's a red/plumb colour. If any other colour then not to worry at all!


Yeah no worries mate. I understood what you mean with 2014 models. The press release versions the ones that they super rushed to get out there so the press can try it and write articles about the new MK3. I get got what you meant.  
My car was a company car for the Official Audi Dealership employee in Nuremberg. I got a good deal on it with criminally big number of extra kits. Only had 23k miles on it when I bought it with warranty until 2022!

Yeah most likely what you said and I hinted at. Mine is January 2015 and there was a probable firmware/hardware upgrade 3 months after. Again I dont have wireless charging in my phone box while some TTS 2015 June owners say that they have it.

Yes I have the S-tronic transmission.

*Whats this about some DSG update that your were talking about?*
(any idea what its suppose to fix?)


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

It's so dumb that Tesla is really the only automaker (if only they could actually make cars), that seems to understand that the computer in your car should get updated just like your phone is, and that if a software update is created it should be pushed out to everyone. Not at all a Tesla fan either...

I get that the VC shouldn't really to "learn new tricks" necessitating updates. But there ARE bugs that should be fixed (screwy playlist scrolling, etc), and I think it's so silly how you have to take it in and exhibit a problem for them to even install an update that already exists...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Those updates are over the air too... no need for dealers.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

macaddict111 said:


> It's so dumb that Tesla is really the only automaker (if only they could actually make cars), that seems to understand that the computer in your car should get updated just like your phone is, and that if a software update is created it should be pushed out to everyone. Not at all a Tesla fan either...
> 
> I get that the VC shouldn't really to "learn new tricks" necessitating updates. But there ARE bugs that should be fixed (screwy playlist scrolling, etc), and I think it's so silly how you have to take it in and exhibit a problem for them to even install an update that already exists...


I agree with you 100% (on both Tesla pushing over the air updates and not being able to make a car :lol: )

Im talked to my dealership next month Im getting the MMI update but not the DSG update (apparently its a separate file and they dont want to do it because they say nothing is wrong with it).

However I desperately need MMI update. Its becoming slower to boot each day. I clocked it today. Takes it around 30-40 seconds to enable me to use Audi Drive select. (because apparently it needs to load up: maps, phonebook first). I literally had to sit there in the garage like a dingus and wait 40sec for unresponsive Audi Drive button.
Hope the update helps


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Toshiba said:


> Those updates are over the air too... no need for dealers.


Audi kinda made me happy with ability to update maps via Audi Connect and lots of other DIY options. Not having an option to update MMI via USB or SD card is stupid. ( I heard that the file is 8gb at most. Because the dealer said that the DVD with update is coming )


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

captainhero17 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Those updates are over the air too... no need for dealers.
> ...


And we have a freaking Wi-Fi module and SD Card reader built in already!!!


----------



## thegingerone (Nov 5, 2011)

I use Amazon Music via the ConnectMMI app and lately it had been very glitchy. I've complained to my dealer and they are now going to update my MMI to see if it helps.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

thegingerone said:


> I use Amazon Music via the ConnectMMI app and lately it had been very glitchy. I've complained to my dealer and they are now going to update my MMI to see if it helps.


They didn't tell me what the update does. (If anything) They necer reveal patch notes.
However your problem may be fixed with mmi app update on your phone. Make sure it's updated


----------



## fahdriyami (Sep 14, 2016)

Is there a website that lists all the VC and Map update versions per region? I wanna make sure the dealer updates them to the latest versions but without Audi Connect I cant seem to verify if they are indeed the latest versions.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

* (Website error! Posted my reply twice!) Ignore this post and proceed to read below.  *


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

fahdriyami said:


> Is there a website that lists all the VC and Map update versions per region? I wanna make sure the dealer updates them to the latest versions but without Audi Connect I cant seem to verify if they are indeed the latest versions.


Map updates are made by Audi on 6 month basis. So if you dont have the 2018 version you know its not the latest.

VC updates are being handled like NSA, FBI and Area 51 secrets. No one knows what is the latest version for their car and what does the update do.

It gets complicated because sometimes the difference between TT 2015 and 2016 means that 2016 model has a different hardware version too. So the updates that can be used for 2015 are not the same for 2016.


----------



## thegingerone (Nov 5, 2011)

captainhero17 said:


> thegingerone said:
> 
> 
> > I use Amazon Music via the ConnectMMI app and lately it had been very glitchy. I've complained to my dealer and they are now going to update my MMI to see if it helps.
> ...


I was chatting with the technician last week and explained the issues I'm having with the Connect MMI app. I have tried multiple devices running multiple versions of Android and the issues are still there. The tech started that they had been on recent training and he believed that the was a recent software update for the MMI system released but he would have to speak with Audi first before he could update it.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

thegingerone said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> > thegingerone said:
> ...


In that case the MMI update is the only way to go. Im sure they will fix it. But like I said, no one knows what the updates fix. Im pretty sure that even the mechanics dont know.


----------



## baltazar (Jun 20, 2018)

Im picking up my TT 2015 today from a Audi center. Should i ask them to do a MMI/Virtual Cockpit upgrade? If this is an option/new release...

Thanks


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

baltazar said:


> Im picking up my TT 2015 today from a Audi center. Should i ask them to do a MMI/Virtual Cockpit upgrade? If this is an option/new release...
> 
> Thanks


Depends on the dealership. They most of the time dont want to bother updating firmware unless "something is wrong". But I guess the best time to ask is before you pick it up for the first time. (and before you give them any money :lol: )


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

upgrades don't bring any functionality changes, so its all pointless.... move on.. fake news.. :lol:


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Toshiba said:


> upgrades don't bring any functionality changes, so its all pointless.... move on.. fake news.. :lol:


It might not bring you extra functionality but it should help with problems such as: slow boot time or other random system bugs. Otherwise whats the point :lol:

I have a problem where my Audi Drive select button and function is not responsive for good 40seconds and up to a minute when I start the engine. Hoping that the update will help that.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I've not had that one, but then again its rare I bother with DS.
I'd genuine love to know the point of the updates, it could just be hardware changes as they develop the car and nothing is ever fixed - no release notes so its kinda hard to tell.


----------



## baltazar (Jun 20, 2018)

I have just got my SIM card (data SIM) for the Audi Connect. But it was a little bit small to fit into the reader. I guess i need a adapter. Any tips to what i need? Thank a lot


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

sims come in 3 sizes you need the standard or original size.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> sims come in 3 sizes you need the standard or original size.


Original size ? I remember the original SIM cards which were the size of credit cards. :lol:


----------



## baltazar (Jun 20, 2018)

Toshiba said:


> sims come in 3 sizes you need the standard or original size.


So it will not work with an adapter? I would say that standard today is the small ones.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

baltazar said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > sims come in 3 sizes you need the standard or original size.
> ...


All of the SIMs I've had for years now come as full size, mini and nano, you just break out the size you need if its not full size. You can also clip back in to the larger frames if required. I take it you were only provided the nano SIM?


----------



## thegingerone (Nov 5, 2011)

phazer said:


> baltazar said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


The credit card size SIM from years ago is the original standard. The ones now are referred to as Mini, Micro and Nano. The Mini SIM is required for Connect. Measures 25mm by 15mm.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Nope...

SIMs are called "standard" otherwise known as mini by some, micro and nano.
http://home.bt.com/tech-gadgets/phones- ... 3970584454

OP, adapters can be used if needed.


----------

